# Weco's Nox-Ich



## jvdb (May 29, 2014)

Had an outbreak of ich in my goldfish aquarium and went to a new local fish store. Was very impressed by their setups and aquariums - some of the most healthy and cared for fish I have ever seen, so when the guy handed me Weco's Nox-Ich and told me it was the best he has used I took his word for it.

Active ingredients:
Sodium Chloride 0.5%
Malachite Green 0.5%

Just curious if anyone has had an experience with Malachite green products to treat ich. After reading the back of the bottle I was glad to see there was no formalin in it since I am concerned about my biofilter. Does malachite green destroy beneficial bacteria? 

My goldfish began showing white spots about 1.5 days ago and now are covered. I have increased the temperature to 80 degrees (did not want to go too high for goldfish). I just did the first treatment which you are supposed to continue for 3 days. I know that ick is not treatable while ON the fish, so since I started the treatment 1.5 days after the spots showed will this be enough time for the spots to come off and the ich to be treatable? The instructions mention nothing of water changes so I assume to avoid them in the first few days of treatment to keep the meds concentrated. (Also for those who are wondering I HAVE removed the carbon in my filter).


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I'm a big fan of MG,but most written says it works best in combo with formulin(they both actually work better together then alone).Sodium chloride is just salt so I have a tough time being convinced the combo of MG and salt is the "best".
I always change water when treating for ich.I redose meds removed with water change.
You may need to treat longer then the instructions say if any spots are still present?
I generally like to keep meds in the water for at least 3 days after the last spot was seen.I'll go up to 7 days if I'm worried.
There are actually a couple different formulas for MG so being safe for the BB is unclear to me.Since I regulary(every week) do 50% waterchanges I have never tested after treating ,but also have never had any noticable issues.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I have never used anything other than Formalin/M. Green products to treat ich. I have never seen it have any effect on the bio-filter. The best thing about it is the speed at which it starts to work. I have never had to go beyond 3-4 days without seeing all of it gone. I usually treat for longer just to be sure, but spots have always been gone pretty fast.

By time you usually see ich, it has been affecting the fish potentially much longer than you think. The gills can become covered before you see anything.

Increasing the temp IMO is only necessary if you plan to use the temp to kill, which a temp of 80 will not do. 85-87 is necessary for that. People think you need to increase temp to speed up the ich cycle, and this is true, but only if your normal temps are in the 50s. The ich cycle is roughly 4 days no matter how high the temp goes as long as it is in the 60+ F range.


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

MG is a great medication for ich and other parasites. Formalin in higher doses will harm your bacteria. Most ich meds mix the two and the formalin is at a low enough level to cause no harm. Your carbon will take both out of the water as fast as you dose them.

Temps 80-82 and a heeping tbs of solar salt for every5-10gal will take care of ich without meds. If you give your goldfish a salt bath in a 5gal bucket with tank water and 2 tbs solar salt. The ich on them will fall off in 15-20min. It helps keep the damage to their slime layer down.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Temps at 80-82 will do nothing to kill ich, even in the presence of salt. A few degrees higher is needed. Sounds more like a preventative. At 85 it will stop producing but to kill it takes temps closer to 87. Also, first I heard about ich falling off until it is ready to release from the fish.


----------



## jvdb (May 29, 2014)

Just wanted to share an update. The Nox Ich did NOT disrupt my beneficial bacteria at all. Treated for all 3 days as indicated and have been testing water for ammonia and nitrites - all clear.


----------

